# Product Export



## Gast2 (8. Jul 2008)

So jetzt hab ich endlich mal ein Product wo sich starten lässt =), aber sobald ich es exportiere klappt es natürlich nicht...
hier die fehlermeldung

```
java.lang.RuntimeException: No application id has been found.
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:56)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:85)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:58)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:60)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:391)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
```

weiß nicht warum es sagt dass er keine id findet hab alle ids eingegeben...


----------



## foobar (8. Jul 2008)

Hast du auch eine Productconfiguration angelegt also das brinding der Anwendung?


----------



## Gast2 (8. Jul 2008)

Also ich hab eine .product Datei. Dort habe ich name,id,application ausgewählt und meine Feature...
Danach hab ich bei Testing einfach mal gestartet was funktioniert und nebendran bin ich dann auf Export und danach geht es nicht...
Was hab ich vergessen?


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jul 2008)

hier nochmal die fehler meldung


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.runtime 2008-07-09 13:18:13.072
!MESSAGE Product ViewRcpWithoutTemp.product5 could not be found.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-07-09 13:18:13.072
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.RuntimeException: No application id has been found.
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:56)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:92)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
```

und hier der ausschnitt aus meinem exportierten plugin.xml file


```
- <extension id="ViewRcpWithoutTemp.product5" point="org.eclipse.core.runtime.products">
- <product application="ViewRcpWithoutTemp.application" name="test">
  <property name="ViewRcpWithoutTemp.application" value="test" /> 
  <property name="appName" value="test" /> 
  </product>
  </extension>
- <extension id="product5" point="org.eclipse.core.runtime.products">
- <product application="ViewRcpWithoutTemp.application" name="test">
  <property name="appName" value="test" /> 
  </product>
  </extension>
```

wenn ich die datei mit 
eclipse -console Log -noExit -console öffne und ss drücke sind alle bundels auf active oder resolved


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jul 2008)

ok neues projekt angelegt alles nochmal reinkopiert... jetzt läufts einwandfrei =)


----------

